# sergeant(Dutch),  portable bench vice



## eno2

Hello,

What's the portable  bench vice/vise ('klemschroef') we call 'a sergeant' in Dutch, in English?

I suppose it's not called a sergeant in English as well...

---------

edit 25/7 14h:
Adding the DVD online definition:



> 1860–1861 ◻ Frans serre-joint(s) 1 bij timmerlieden = Lijmklem.


 The image goes with the definition. and doesn't reproduce. Or does it?


----------



## Peterdg

I guess "clamp".


----------



## eno2

Yes it's a clamp. But. A 'sergeant' is a very specific tool, with it's own characteristic form,  omnipresent in building activities. I can't show it because all sergeants are army sergeants in Google searches (images).

Clamp would be general. Klem of spanner en zo.  
I looked into 'clamp' some time ago and made this notation on clamp and its use:

Klembus of spanbus (voor lagers bijvoorbeeld)= a clamping bush.
Voor boren in een boormachine: Een clamping jaw or a chuck

Allemaal clamp maar geen sergeant... All  clamp but no sergeant...


----------



## j-p-c

An image would help, but you might have in mind a C-clamp, or a G-clamp, or an F-clamp, with shapes reminiscent of the letters (?).

I personally never heard of a "sergeant", but I'm not in the building trade.

"Klembus" is a "collet" in lathe work.

Update: for masonry work, I just found out about "Dutch pins" (look it up).


----------



## eno2

A 'sergeant ( Dutch) has indeed an F  form, it's not more then a simple portable iron in the form of an F with a movable ( - ) on the F, so it could be called an F-clamp, I don't know (much about clamp terminology).



> Klembus of spanbus (voor lagers bijvoorbeeld)= a clamping bush.
> Voor boren in een boormachine: Een clamping jaw or a chuck


 =>

Those I got out of a technical E-Dutch-E  dictionary. I'll check 'collet'.


----------



## j-p-c

By Googling "een sergeant", I find that it seems to cover a lot of clamp types, but all working on the principle of a block sliding along an indented bar, the block can then be locked in tension/pression with a screw pad.
They're variously called "F-clamps", "bar clamps", speed clamps".

Dutch pins are a cruder version, no screw pad, but hammered into masonry to achieve locking tension.

"Sergeant", funny name for them, I suppose the army sergeant also "clamps down".


----------



## eno2

It's funny, sergeant is a 'deformation' of serre-joint(s)....

Yes, that's it: rule + slide + screw (on the slide)
The bar needn't be indented, can even be round, the pressure of the screw is self fixing  or locking the slide on the bar.

See my edit in the opening post.
I overlooked a  second entry of sergeant in DVD originally when posting...



j-p-c said:


> They're variously called "F-clamps", "bar clamps", speed clamps".


Now that I got some names here and in another thread,   I would have to check them on frequency  in Ngram and/or consult in English only...


----------



## Suehil

Your illustration is (in BE) a G-clamp


----------



## eno2

I googled  images now for F-clamps and G-clamps:
F-clamps search renders  exactly the same images as the image in DVD online.
G-clamps search show clamps of two pieces that lack a slide. They have a C-form (one piece) and a screw (second piece)


----------



## eno2

VD NL-ENG


> sergeant
> gereedschap
> *cramp*


----------

